# Radeon RX 560, AMD schafft seine eigene Version der GTX970



## Quat (4. Dezember 2017)

Nicht unterschiedliche Speicheranbindung auf einer Karte sondern unterschiedlich Spezifikationen für "eine" Karte, so löst AMD ihre eigene Vorstellung einer GTX970.
Die RX 560 wurde still und heimlich "umspezifiziert"!
Jetzt darf eine RX 560 neben bisher 1024 Shader-Kerne auch nur noch 896 haben.
Mal schauen wie sich das Spiel entwickeln wird. Bisher werden wohl unterschiedliche Karten mit der selben  Bezeichnung verkaut. Wer nicht auf die Seriennummer achtet, könnte dieser Täuschung unterliege
Gefunden auf Heise.de.
Radeon RX 560: AMD verandert heimlich GPU-Spezifikation |
    heise online

Edit: ... hab gerade gesehen, das Thema ist hier nicht neu.
Auch gibt es Hersteller, die im Namen ein Unterschied kenntlich machen.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/

Hier noch der Link zum Thread des Artikels:
Radeon RX 560: Beschnitte Versionen ohne entsprechende Kennzeichnung im Handel


----------



## JanJake (4. Dezember 2017)

Es ist ein Unterschied ob ein Hersteller die Spezifikation ändert oder von Anfang an den Kunden verarscht mit etwas, was nie auf der Karte verbaut ist!

Wenn ich beim Händler eine RX560 kaufe, dann sollte man einfach mal danach sehen wie viele Shader die Karte hat. Man kann es an Hand der Spezifikation unterscheiden. Bei Nvidias GTX970 ging das nicht, die Karte war nicht nur beim Speicher beschnitten sondern auch die Anbindung und die ROPs waren es. Dort wurde es geziehlt von Nvidia verheimlicht. 

Hier wird einfach eine alte Karte unter einem neuen Namen verkauft und dabei leider ein Name genommen der bereits belegt ist. Ist zwar sehr irreführend, aber was soll es? Muss man eben genauer hinsehen. Schöner wäre der Name RX555 oder eben RX560D oder eben sonst etwas, womit man die unterscheiden kann. Klarer Fall von unglücklich gewähltem Namen, AMD wirbt damit dass die RX560 896 oder eben 1024 Shader haben kann. Daran ist nichts verwerfliches. 

Daher hingt auch der Vergleich zur GTX970 gewaltig, weil es dort gezieltes Kunden verarschen war und bei AMD einfach ein Umlabeln mit einem unglücklich gewähltem Namen. Aber AMD verschweigt nicht, dass es eine RX560 mit weniger Shadern gibt!


----------



## Quat (4. Dezember 2017)

Zugegeben, der Vergleich mit der GTX hinkt gewaltig!
Eine Änderung der Spezifizierung im Nachhinein aber auch.
AMD propagiert auf der eigenen Produktseite ebenfalls keinen wirklichen Unterschied.
Das eine ist mal mehr das andere mal wenige Täuschung.


----------



## drstoecker (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich verstehe nicht was dieser dumme Vergleich soll? Sitzt das gtx 970 Debakel immer noch so tief im Kopf der nvidianer? Das es von einem Modell unterschiedliche Ausführungen gibt das ist schon seit eh und je so. Meist werden aber die Änderungen nach oben hin aufgewertet das ist schon richtig. Was damals bei der 970 gelaufen ist war eindeutig Betrug und man hat es versucht zu vertuschen. Aber leider sind die Käufer daraus nicht schlauer geworden, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich hatte die Karte damals auch gekauft und auch danach noch aber wenn ich wählen muss dann wähle ich nicht mehr grün. Einerseits wegen so pratiken und andererseits weil rot für mich aus preis/Leistungssicht attraktiver ist.


----------



## Quat (5. Dezember 2017)

Schon klar!
Machst du bitte hier weiter!
Radeon RX 560: Beschnitte Versionen ohne entsprechende Kennzeichnung im Handel


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab da zwar nicht verstärkt drauf geachtet, aber seitdem der Aldi-PC mit der "560" verkauft wurde, gibt es bei Mindfactory mehrere Einträge einer RX560D.
Also zumindest im Fall Mindfactory werden die Karten mit "richtigem" Namen gehandelt


----------



## RichieMc85 (5. Dezember 2017)

Finde das ganze Theater einfach nur lächerlich. Die Karte ist doch so oder so extrem langsam und für nix zu gebauchen. OB da 5% mehr Shader aktiv sind oder nicht. Für alles andere für was man die Karte halbwegs nutzen kann (Office, HTPC) ist die Beschneidung irrelevant. Also wo ist der Punkt. Als Kunde wird man immer wieder betrogen. Jeder versucht halt seine Defizite zu verschleiern.


----------



## SimonG (5. Dezember 2017)

Spezifikationen im Nachhinein  ohne Ankündigung zu verändern ist nicht akzeptabel. Wenn nicht sogar illegal wegen irreführender Werbung. Das hier ist schlimmer als bei der GTX970, dort waren die angegebenen 4GB wenigstens nutzbar - wenn auch nicht praktikabel.


----------



## JanJake (5. Dezember 2017)

SimonG schrieb:


> Spezifikationen im Nachhinein  ohne Ankündigung zu verändern ist nicht akzeptabel. Wenn nicht sogar illegal wegen irreführender Werbung. Das hier ist schlimmer als bei der GTX970, dort waren die angegebenen 4GB wenigstens nutzbar - wenn auch nicht praktikabel.



Nein, die 4GiB waren eben nicht nutzbar! Es waren nur 3,5GiB und vor allem hat die Karte auch kein 256Bit Speicherinterface sondern nur 224Bit und die ROPs wurden auch beschnitten. Und 224Bit + 32Bit sind eben keine 256Bit! Denn ich kann nicht mit etwas sau langsamen etwas schneller verbessern. Bei der Karte wurde beschissen wo es nur geht! 

Den einzigen Fehler den AMD hier gemacht hat, ist eben der Name und dann es vielleicht nicht breit getreten wurde. Aber ein und die selbe Karte und verschiedenen Namen gab es schon früher. Besonders bei König Umlabel Nvidia. Ich sage nur 8800GT -> 9600GT -> GTS250 welches alles die gleiche GPU war unter anderem Namen wo gar nichts geändert wurde an der GPU.


----------



## bonesai (5. Dezember 2017)

Ja das wirklich nicht klug ... da hätten sie lieber sowas wie die ti varienten bringen sollen.. Die RX550ti quasi xD.
Anschließend hätt wieder jeder gejubelt das es nur ne leicht beschnittene RX560 ist


----------



## Quat (5. Dezember 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Nein, die 4GiB waren eben nicht nutzbar!


Das stimmt, spätestens der Treiber versucht die Karte unter 3,5 GB zu halten.
AMD bewirbt seine RX 560 aber ebenfalls ganz groß, zumindest groß auf der eigenen Webseite, mit 1024 Shadereinheiten. Erst weit Unten werden ohne Erklärung, in klein und doch recht mißverständlich zwei CU- und Shader-Angaben gemacht.
Auch nicht so nett gelöst, find ich.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2017)

Das ist eine 560D, also nix was man mit der 970 vergleichen könnte.


----------



## zicco93 (5. Dezember 2017)

Hier stand Unsinn.


----------



## SilentHunter (6. Dezember 2017)

Es war einmal vor langer langer Zeit .Ihr Name  ,ist das mir früheste noch bekannte Bsp. dafür ,wars die GTX 260 ,280 oder 285 bin mir nicht mehr sicher .Die wurde auch mehr aus aus der Not heraus einige Zeit nach Release als aufgebohrte Version gebracht .Damals gabs von NV selbst auch keinen verbindlichen Terminus beim Namen um die Ur von der refresh Version zu unterscheiden .

Da gabs bei Lager Rot wie auch von Lager Grün schon früher auch bei/mit gleiches Modell aber nachträglich veränderter Rambestückung/Menge oder mehr/wenigerShader/Funktionseinheiten ect. .Heißt nachträglich verändert und ebenfalls gleicher Name und in beiden Versionen zeitglich im Handel .

 Selbe Karte/Name gabs auch mal was von AMD mit 256 wie auch mit 512bit breitem Speicherinterface beide Versionen waren auch zur selben Zeit im Handel .

Wieviele teilweiser sehr krass unterschiedliche Versionen NV allein von der ich glaube das Teil hieß irgenwie (GForce MX200 ?) ,_GForce 2 MX-400 _? oder so ähnlich ,und die alle zeitgleich im Handel zu kaufen waren hatte ,ich weiße es echt nicht mehr .Aber min. 4 doch sehr krass unterschiedliche Versionen warens sicher .
Mal sehen was ich noch zusammenbekomme .Es gab sie mit unterschieden in der Ramgrösse 32/64MB ,Ramart es gab sie mit SDR sowie auch mit DDR Ram ,Speicherinterface 64/128bit ,Taktraten da lag die max. bei ich meine 200Mhz@stock and last but not least mit AGP oder PCI Anbindung  .Hatte selber eine mit 64MB DDR-Ram an 128bit und 200Mhz Takt und PCI Anbindung sollte mich mein Gedächtniss nicht auf einen Holzweg geführt haben ,Damals ein absolutes Hightek Teil und Konkurenzlos im P/L Verhältnis .Falls ich was vergessen habe oder etwas absolut nicht zutreffend sein sollte verbessert mich bitte ,Ist ja auch schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit her .

_Also immer schön locker durch die Hose atmen .Hier gibts in keinem Lager einen der seine Hände diesbezüglich in Unschuld waschen kann ._


----------

